# عاوزه اشتري ماكنه تغليف عبوات بلاستيك



## دعاء الكراون (24 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم

عاوزه اشتري ماكنه تغليف عبوات بلاستيك بس مش عارفه اشتريها منين ولا سعرها ممكن اللي عنده فاكره يقولي اشتريها منين ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 فبراير 2013)

اولا انا اعتذر لوصفك باخى 
يا ابنتى لو انتى فى مصر توجد شركة القاضى لماكينات التعبئه0123623042/0122359676/
KADYTEC | Main Page


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 فبراير 2013)

ويمكن ايضا تصنيعها وبتكون احسن من الصينى لكن المهم هى تغليف ايه يمكن تكون اسهل مما تتخيلى 
لى صديق بيصنع واحدة لتغليف اكياس بارفانات الان فى العاشر من رمضان اعتقد هو متفق على سعر 80 الف لتعبئة 3 اكياس فى الكبسة الواحده يمكن ده يعطيكى فكرة عن الاسعار لكن اعتقد الصينى بتكلف يمكن حاليا من 30 الى 40 الف ده بالنسبة للساشيهات او الاكياس


----------



## دعاء الكراون (24 فبراير 2013)

عاوزه اغلف عبوات بلاستيك لكريمات بشره وشعر وحمامات الكريم وكذلك عبوات البلسم والداوني وغيرها


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 فبراير 2013)

يعنى اكياس بتبقى رولات مطبوعة والماكينه تقطعها وتلحمها وتعبيها موجوده عند القاضى اسالى على سعرها بس الافضل لا تكون بضغط الهواء وانما جر ميكانيكى والقطع بالخلية الضوئية وانا كتبت لك موقع شركة قاضيكو


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 فبراير 2013)

اسمحى لى اقولك على فكرة بدائية كنا نعبىء بها قبل هذه الماكينات كنا نحضر من شركات البلاستيك انبوب رفيع مثل الخرطوم ومطبوع على حسب طول الكيس ونقطعه بطول متر ونثنى احدى اطرافه ونعبىء من الجهه الثانية ونتركه معلق ليطفو الرغوة لاعلى ثم نبدا باللحام من اسفل الى اعلى على ماكينة لحام اكياس عادية والعملية كلها يدوى بنتين كانوا بيعبوا شغل يوميا يتباع فى شهر يعنى دى حكاية بس علشان النفس تطمئن المسالة مش عويصه


----------



## دعاء الكراون (24 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يكرمك ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسب افادكم الله واشكرك علي تعبك جدا وحاولت ارسل لحضرتك رساله بس انا عدد مشاركاتي اقل من 20 فماوصلتش حضرتك بس لو ممكن تفهمني الفكره البدائيه دي مره اخري اكون شاكره جدا


----------



## دعاء الكراون (25 فبراير 2013)

ممكن كمان اسئلكم عن تغليف فتحه العبوه البلاستيك بالفويل بيتم ازاي؟


----------



## elkemia (25 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
أولا حضرتك عايزة تغلفى عبوات بلاستيكية بعد التعبئة
سعة 1 لتر أو أقل اوعبوات كريمات
ودة عن طريق ماكينة شرنك بكون بحوالى 5 الاف
او ممكن يدوى عن طريق شراء شرنك حرارى من الموسكى عند بتوع الاكياس البلاستيك
والناس دية ممكن تلاقى عندهم مقاسات هتختارى المقاس اللى هيمشى مع العبوة
وهدخلى العبوة داخل الكيس وعن طريق أستشوار بتاع الشعر لانة بيطلع هوا سخن 
هيلم الكيس على العبوة 
ممكن ما تلاقيش شرنك لمقاس عبوات الكريم الصغيرة 
ودية ممكن تغلفى كل 6 عبوات مع بعض يعنى نص دستة


----------



## elkemia (25 فبراير 2013)

بالنسبة للطبة اللى بتقفل العبوة وبتظهر العبوة بشكل كويس
الطبات دية بتباع فى شركات متخصصة محتاجة كميات كبيرة علشان تطبعيها عندهم
وبيطبعوا عليها اسم المنتج
ممكن تلاقى الطبات دية عند بتوع العبوات البلاستيك وبتكون مش مطبوع عليها حاجة
وطريقة تثبيت الطبة على العبوة حضرتك بتحطى الطبة على العبوة وعن طريق
مكواة عادية بتاعة الملابس وتحطيها فوق الطبة هتلحم معاكى
او عن طريق ماكينة لحام ليزر ودية بحوالى 6 الاف
والماكينة دية بتلحم فوق الغطاء
يعنى انتى بتحطى الطبة وبتقفلى العبوة بتاعتك عادى جدا والماكينة دية ليها جزء زى اليد 
بتنزلى على العبوة وتلحم الطبة عادى جداااااااااا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 فبراير 2013)

انا كنت فاكر المطلوب تعبئة اكياس مش تغليف شرنك على عبوات جاهزة عموما بارك الله فيك يا اخى elkemia


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 فبراير 2013)

عموما ايضا كل ماكينات لصق الفويل على علب الكريمات والشرينك موجوده فى شركة قاضيكو تقدرى تزوريهم وتاخدى الكتالوج والاسعار من هناك


----------



## دعاء الكراون (25 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## دعاء الكراون (25 فبراير 2013)

بس لو ممكن اللي عنده طرق ارخص لعمل طبه غطاء حمام الكريم يعرفهاني ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 فبراير 2013)

الفويل بيكون طبقتين السفلى منهم بولى ايثلين وهى دى اللى بتسيح وتلصق فى البرطمان والعملية مش محتاجة اكتر من مكواة كهربية او لمجرد الترفيه ممكن سخان كهربى على اسطمبة بشكل فتحة البرطمان حتى لا تؤثر الحرارة على الكريمات وتركب هذه الشريحة على مكبس يدوى صغير يباع فى حدود 100 جنيه ليصبح عندك ماكينة لصق الفويل وايضا شريحة الاسطمبة النحاس لا تكلف بسخانها اكثر من ذلك ويلصق عليها عازل رقيق حتى لا تلصق الاسطمبة باى بلاستيك لو احتاجتى صورتها ممكن ارسلها لك


----------



## دعاء الكراون (25 فبراير 2013)

انا فعلا محتاجه صورتها سيد عبد القادر واشكرك علي سعه صدرك


----------



## دعاء الكراون (25 فبراير 2013)

استاذ عبد القادر بالنسبه لتقطيع الفويل نفسه ليتلائم مع حجم فتحه عبوه حمام الكريم هل بشتريه متقطع جاهز علي اللصق ولا في اسطمبه مثلا بتقعه علي حسب الحجم المراد


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 فبراير 2013)

نفس الخراط الذى سيصنع اسطمبة اللحام هو يصنع لكى عدة احجام مختلفة لقص الفويل اذا لم تجديه مقطع جاهز وهى عبارة عن ماسورة بالحجم المطلوب مثلا 3 بوصة ويتم سنها جيدا ممكن ان تقطع مع الكبس اليدوى عده طبقات من الفويل فى كبسة واحده
احب اعرف انتى من اى مكان يمكن اوصف لكى اماكن قريبة منك تلاقى فيها الحاجات دى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 فبراير 2013)

اسف بشان الصور ان امكن ايميل ارسلها عليه او حد يفهمنى ارسل صور هنا ازاى معلش يا جماعة انا موضة قديمه والله ما باعرف


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (27 فبراير 2013)

على فكرة انا لم انسى لكنى منتظر اى اخ يخبرنى كيفية وضع صور هنا


----------



## دعاء الكراون (28 فبراير 2013)

اشكرك استاذ عبد القادر علي تعبك واهتمامك ولو امكن حضرتك تبعتلي الصور علي الاميل


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 مارس 2013)

اى ايميل؟


----------



## masterprint (17 مارس 2013)

السلا م عليكم ورحمة من الله بنا وبهذا البلد
انا اخوكم احمد /متخصص فى الطباعة والتصميمات لمستحضرات التجميل 
نبدا مع الاخت دعاء ما نوع الطبة المطلوبة
الومونيوم (بست)-وجه ورق ووجه بلاستيك-بلاستيك شفاف
كل ما يخص الطباعة وطباعة السلك سكرين على العبوات مباشرة -سهل باذن الله تعالى
وبالنسبه لماكينة التغليف عاوزه مواصفتها اية -من السهل تصنيعها بمعرفتى


----------



## 83moris (24 مارس 2013)

الاخ *masterprint*
انا ايضا مهتم بهذا الموضوع
اريد ماكينة بسيطة لتعبئة مادة لزجة جدااا في كيس بلاستيك حجم 1 كجم
برجاء مراسلتي


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 مارس 2013)

يا عم موريس تعال خد تصميمها وصنعها انت انت عملت يعنى منتج كتير ومحتاج تعبئته للماكينة ؟ يا راجل هو فيه خامات اتفق انت بس مع الاخ ماستر برنت على طباعة الرولات او الاكياس وتعبئتها سهله يا ريس


----------



## 83moris (27 مارس 2013)

ماشي يا هندسة
ربنا يسهل الحال يارب والدنيا تمشي


----------



## masterprint (10 أبريل 2013)

اسف على الإنقطاع 
الاستاذ /موريس
بالنسبة لماكينة تعبئ مادة لزجة ممكن عملهاوبتكلفة جيدة 
لكن انا لااعرف طريقة اراسلك بها


----------



## sadiqui007 (10 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
أنا أخوكم من المغرب و أنا أيضا أحتاج إلى تصميم كهذا
المرجو إفادتنا جميعا فالموضوع مهم جدا
و شكرا


----------



## masterprint (15 أبريل 2013)

لماذا لم تردوا على 
اى استفسار فى الطباعة الاوفست -النصميمات- طباعة العبوات والامبولات مباشرة على العبوات سلك سكرين-البصمة- اتمنى ان اخدمكم فى اى موضوع فى مجالات تخصصى
اما فى مجال تصنيع الماكينات فلى مشاركات عديدة مع مصنعين الماكينات وانا شريك فى مصنع صغير لماكينات التعبئة والتغليف


----------



## دعاء الكراون (17 أبريل 2013)

ممكن اسعار حضرتك علي الخاص masterprint


----------



## masterprint (26 أبريل 2013)

الاستاذ موريس وصلنى رقمك اتصل بحضرتك اليوم
الاستاذة دعاء :ابعتى لى رقمك فى رسالة على الخاص لانى فعلا مش عارف اتعامل مع الموقع وانا لسه جديد ليس لى حق الرسائل


----------



## دعاء الكراون (26 أبريل 2013)

ممكن اميلك استاذ masterprint


----------



## masterprint (1 مايو 2013)

ممنوع ارسل رسالة قبل 50 مشاركة
ولايمكن وضع الايميل على العام
ابعتى لى ايميلك او تليفونك فى رسالة يا استاذة دعاء الكروان


----------



## طه الاثري (7 مايو 2013)

رجاء من الاستاذه دعاء والاستاذ عبد القادر
او اي حد يعرف يدلني علي مصنعللعبوات البلاستيك
لاني بنتج معطر ومنعم للملابس وببيعه بنظام الجمدانه وعاوز اقوم بتعبئته في عبوات
لكن لما روحت لشركه طلبت مني مبلغ كبير لمجرد اني عاوز شكل عبوه معين
اللي يعرف مصنع عنده اشكال جديده او يقدر يعملي الشكل اللي انا عاوزه بالكميه اللي يحددها
يدلني ولكم جزييييل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (7 مايو 2013)

شركة مطاوع للعبوات مخازنهم فى ش الجامع الاحمر من ش كلوت بك باب الشعرية قريب من العتبة ومصانعهم مدينة السلام ش التروللى جوار الدائرى محطة الكنيسة عندهم كل عبوات وباسعار منافسة ولا تحتاج اسطمبات فعندهم اشكال كتير مشهورة فى السوق حتى اننى وجدت عندهم عبوات برسيل جيل او مشابهه لها ونفس اللون الاسود الخاص بالعبائات
والبيع بالكيس تقريبا يكون 50 علبة او 100 للعبوات الصغيرة ده من المصنع اما المخزن يبيع بالواحده


----------



## masterprint (9 مايو 2013)

السيد المحترم الفاضل الاستاذ عبد القادر
اتابع ردودك بشغف .جزاك الله خير الدارين لما تساعد به الناس .مما شجعنى لاخذ تليفونك الخاص من الاستاذ موريس اثناء زيارتة لى فى القاهرة
وعرفت ان مصنعك فى مدينة السلام .واستاذنك فى الاتصال لتحديد موعد .لمناقشة امر مهم .
الاخ طه الاثرى .فعلا مصنع مطاوع اكبر مصنع يحتوى على تشكيلات عبوات .كما ذكر استاذنا عبد القادر.واذا اردت شيئا اخر راسلنى لادلك على مصانع اخرى.
الاخت دعاء .لم تصلنى رساله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 مايو 2013)

المخازن بالسلام فعلا تشرفنى منتظر اتصالك


----------



## دعاء الكراون (10 مايو 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/420505071377548/\
\
التراس كميائي صناعه المنظفات


----------

